# EasyBalance with Nitraban



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I was checking out the Tetra brand EasyBalance with Nitraban which removes nitrates from the water and secondarily reduces phosphates. Does anyone know if this is a good or bad idea. It claims that it reduces the need for frequent water changes. I was wondering if there may be side effects to plants for example, since plants use nitrates and phosphates. I was wondering if it is Bad, Good, or Useless to have this product in my water. If it is ok to use it would be useful, since it would reduce algae as well, as long as it doesnt hurt my plants(I have swords and anubias nana).


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Intresting


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> ... Tetra brand EasyBalance with Nitraban which removes nitrates from the water and secondarily reduces phosphates.
> ... I was wondering if there may be side effects to plants for example, since plants use nitrates and phosphates.
> ... since it would reduce algae as well, as long as it doesnt hurt my plants(I have swords and anubias nana).


Yes I have tried EasyBalance. Not that I would have stopped the water changes, but to check the effects on nitrate level and algae.

It does lower the nitrate level, but not even nearly to zero, so the higher plants do not suffer.
It is the small white granules it contains. These are said to be broke down by denitrification bacteria and thus using up nitrates and producing nitrogen gas (N2).

By reducing nitrate and phophate levels, you may not have to change so much water. But do not stop that routine for 6 months. That much I do not trust this product. Anyway the text in the bottle is talking about a common decorative fish tank, not Piranhas. I mean it is different to feed a few chips of dried flakes a day or big chunks of raw fish or something.

Because Easy Balance also includes some nutrients for plants, it is even useful for them, not harmful.

And because it is useful for plants, they grow better, use up nutrients and make life harder for the algae. This product does not contain any algicids (which is only a good thing).

Regards,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its good but in your case i would not use it because you're trying to soften your water and it contains a kH additive which defeats the purpose for you.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Its good but in your case i would not use it because you're trying to soften your water and it contains a kH additive which defeats the purpose for you.


Actually I solved that problem by using an RO unit. So this may in fact help me rebuild my water so I won't have to use RO right.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Peerahnya said:


> Its good but in your case i would not use it because you're trying to soften your water and it contains a kH additive which defeats the purpose for you.


Actually I solved that problem by using an RO unit. So this may in fact help me rebuild my water so I won't have to use RO right. [/quote]

If you mean after treating w/ RO unit to increase your kH and build up the buffering capacity yes. In my opinion there are better ways of doing that than nitraban. Never used the product so i couldn't tell you how much it will affect your water chemistry. If you need to build up the buffering capacity after RO treatment i suggest a less percentage of RO water in your tank.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Actually the main thing I like about Nitraban is that it suppposedly allows you to lengthen time between water changes, the rebuilding of the water is just a side topic. I was just wondering if I can in fact lengthen the time between water changes if using this product or if I should not trust it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Peerahnya said:


> Actually the main thing I like about Nitraban is that it suppposedly allows you to lengthen time between water changes, the rebuilding of the water is just a side topic. I was just wondering if I can in fact lengthen the time between water changes if using this product or if I should not trust it.


imo no matter if a de-nitrator works or not i would continue with weekly water changes due to the possibility of a pH crash if you don't.


----------

